# K9 striker spring



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

Has anyone replaced their striker spring with a less poundage one.Like the ones Wolff springs sell? And How does it feel now.

http://www.gunsprings.com/1ndex.html


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Recycooler said:


> Has anyone replaced their striker spring with a less poundage one.Like the ones Wolff springs sell? And How does it feel now.


My .02 worth - if you are _not_ going to use the P9 for competition shooting, do not lighten up the trigger pull.

There is a warning on their website - "Warning: This spring is for competition use only - not for duty use."

Good advice - I would hate to see you or anyone else get shot accidentally.:smt023


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

With the long pull on my K9 I dont think I would be at greater risk of an AD with the lighter pull.Yep and I did see that about duty use.Thanks.....Still wonder what its like:smt033


----------

